# Multiple transducers



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I currently have an Elite-5 DSI. I am expecting a Helix 9 Di tomorrow. I was wanting to leave the elite transducer on temporarily,which is on starboard side, and also add the Helix 9 transducer permanent. I have a kicker on port side which would probably rule out that side of the boat. 

I'm not sure about the sonar interference between the 2 and wandering if anyone had any tips to run both at the same time.

I also have the I pilot link that I could route the helix 9 through that transducer but I was planning on that next year with another compatible head unit and removing the elite-5.

Any tips would be appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

You can run 2 Sonar units at the same time as long as the frequencies are different, if either of them match you can only run1, as for the distance, Id call the Mfg. and ask what the specs are. If they don't know, Call Airmar tech support


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanx bluntman!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got her this morning and she's working. Haven't hit the water with it yet. I couldn't pass up the $535 buy it now with $10 shipping for this $750-$799 in the stores.$675 at digital oasis was the cheapest. 

Now to get her networked with the ipilot.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you may want to add a brace to stop that tall package from bouncing and vibrating, a buddy has similar mount and the weight added to small base mount , his would keep working loose. your dash looks like plastic just like his..


----------

